# My New Boat



## pugnacious33 (May 11, 2009)




----------



## JE Kay (May 11, 2009)

DEXTER?  

Looks nice, enjoy._

We had frost this morning, not so much boat weather._ :thumbdown:


----------



## Najim (May 12, 2009)

Nice looking boat! But tell me one thing. Have you taken this photo yourself "Standing" in the middle of the sea or copied from somewhere else.

No offense.


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 12, 2009)

Najim said:


> Nice looking boat! But tell me one thing. Have you taken this photo yourself "Standing" in the middle of the sea or copied from somewhere else.
> 
> No offense.


 
:er:awesome first post.

you think maybe he could be on another boat? maybe on a pier?

doesn't look like the middle of the sea to me...maybe a nice calm lake. there's land in the background.
ass.


----------



## lockwood81 (May 12, 2009)

JE Kay said:


> DEXTER?




It does look like Dexter's boat.  

Nice shot, maybe photoshop the tie down rope, out of the picture...just a thought.


----------



## manaheim (May 12, 2009)

Congrats!  Pretty, too!


----------



## pugnacious33 (May 13, 2009)

Najim said:


> Nice looking boat! But tell me one thing. Have you taken this photo yourself "Standing" in the middle of the sea or copied from somewhere else.
> 
> No offense.


 
I was standing on shore. The boat is beached.


----------



## taknbyd (May 15, 2009)

Nice shot!! Nice boat...Lucky!!


----------



## benhasajeep (May 17, 2009)

Congrats on the boat.


But you could have gotten a lof of seriously nice glass for the price of that thing.


----------



## AUZambo (May 17, 2009)

Najim said:


> Nice looking boat! But tell me one thing. Have you taken this photo yourself "Standing" in the middle of the sea or copied from somewhere else.
> 
> No offense.


Are you serious?


----------



## TheDMan (May 22, 2009)

Great shot!!! Makes me wish I was on my boat right now.


----------

